# Grand Canyon over Thanksgiving??



## riverdees05 (Feb 9, 2016)

We have an exchange to Phoenix over Thanksgiving this year and was thinking about taking an overnight trip to the Grand Canyon.  How is the weather that time of the year and do we need to be concerned with snow, etc. in Flagstaff and at the South Rim?


----------



## lizap (Feb 9, 2016)

Dont't know about the weather, but note driving time between Phoenix and GC is approx. 8 hours round trip.  



riverdees05 said:


> We have an exchange to Phoenix over Thanksgiving this year and was thinking about taking an overnight trip to the Grand Canyon.  How is the weather that time of the year and do we need to be concerned with snow, etc. in Flagstaff and at the South Rim?


----------



## falmouth3 (Feb 9, 2016)

Can't speak to every year or any specific year, but we were there around that time a number of years ago and there had been significant snow at the South Rim the week before and there were still small piles of snow on the ground while we were visiting.


----------



## VegasBella (Feb 9, 2016)

We were there last year early November (few weeks before Thanksgiving) and there had been recent snowfall but it was warm enough that most of the snow didn't stick. 

Here is a chart with averages: https://weather.com/weather/monthly/l/USAZ0089:1:US


----------



## Klapkin (Mar 26, 2016)

I spent Thanksgiving at the Grand Canyon once.  make sure to make reservations for lunch at the lodge- they have a wonderful view and Turkey lunch.
It was a fabulous day.  there had been snow in Flagstaff- dress warm if you plan to spend time outdoors


----------



## Harry (Mar 26, 2016)

riverdees05 said:


> We have an exchange to Phoenix over Thanksgiving this year and was thinking about taking an overnight trip to the Grand Canyon.  How is the weather that time of the year and do we need to be concerned with snow, etc. in Flagstaff and at the South Rim?



The weather is chilly the end of November. Chances of snow are good but less than an inch most likely.  Usually we get our first snowfall in November. Although I have seen it over 6 inches that time of year this is not the norm. The canyon is beautiful in winter and a real challenge for hikers; but well worth it.
 I never recommend day trips to the canyon, especially from Phoenix. As noted above it is a good 4 hour trip up with no stops and assuming perfect traffic.  You will not appreciate thie beauty and the wonders. A better option if possible is to stay at least one night there. That gives you more time to go to most of the lookouts and a short hike. 


Harry


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 26, 2016)

Harry said:


> The weather is chilly the end of November. Chances of snow are good but less than an inch most likely.  Usually we get our first snowfall in November. Although I have seen it over 6 inches that time of year this is not the norm. The canyon is beautiful in winter and a real challenge for hikers; but well worth it.
> I never recommend day trips to the canyon, especially from Phoenix. As noted above it is a good 4 hour trip up with no stops and assuming perfect traffic.  You will not appreciate thie beauty and the wonders. A better option if possible is to stay at least one night there. That gives you more time to go to most of the lookouts and a short hike.
> 
> 
> Harry



Definitively- you will at the very least have to stay in the lodge over night at the Grand Canyon if you drive up from Phoenix.


----------



## sue1947 (Mar 26, 2016)

Note that the OP said an "overnight trip".  

I've been to Sedona several times over Thanksgiving and went up to the Grand Canyon each time.  It can be VERY cold and you can get hit with a big snow storm or it can be bright and sunny.  A bit of snow on the Canyon is spectacular.  Add a night before or after and make sure you can cancel and maybe adjust down to Sedona if the weather at the Canyon turns south.  

Sue


----------



## Seadawg (Mar 26, 2016)

Mountains, higher elevations, unpredictable storms. Plan accordingly and allow for the road conditions. Enjoy and carry cold weather emergency kit.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 26, 2016)

Seadawg said:


> Mountains, higher elevations, unpredictable storms. Plan accordingly and allow for the road conditions. Enjoy and carry cold weather emergency kit.


Also, don't forget the sunblock.  With the higher elevation, the UV intensity from the sun is greater.  Add in some reflectance from snow, and you can look like a Pringle in no time.


----------



## Gophesjo (Mar 28, 2016)

lizap said:


> Dont't know about the weather, but note driving time between Phoenix and GC is approx. 8 hours round trip.



NOT - I live in Phoenix and drove from the South Rim back home in just over three hours last month.


----------



## Ty1on (Mar 28, 2016)

Gophesjo said:


> NOT - I live in Phoenix and drove from the South Rim back home in just over three hours last month.



That greatly depends on what part of Phoenix one is driving from.  In traffic, it's easily an hour from one end of Phx to the other.


----------



## Harry (Mar 29, 2016)

Gophesjo said:


> NOT - I live in Phoenix and drove from the South Rim back home in just over three hours last month.



Interesting. You were violating Titlle 28 of Arizona Revised Statuutes. 

Harry


----------



## Carole550 (Apr 10, 2016)

*National Parks*

My husband and I love visiting the National Parks.We are active seniors with the "Lifetime National Parks"pass.
The ones in Utah are far more interesting for hiking and photography.

Yellowstone and Yosemite are our favorites.
I am sorry to say that even though we stayed in Grand Canyon lodging for 3 nights in late spring with beautiful weather and not crowded, we were not thrilled with the experience.

We loved Sedona...lots to see & do there.
Even Tuscon might be another option for a day trip. 
Weather will probably be favorable at that time of year.


----------

